# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  African clawed frog tank size.

## Harry potter

I was wondering what the minimum tank size is for one.

----------


## celticstarb

The absolute minimum I would suggest is 10 gallons.  A 20 long tank would be much better.   Clawed frogs produce a lot of waste, and any smaller tank would require a lot of maintenance.

----------


## Harry potter

How big do they normally get in the home aquaria? I am guessing about 3-4 inch,

----------


## celticstarb

It depends on the species.  X. laevis is the largest and most common. Females can grow to over 5 inches, tho 3 to 4 inches is more common.

----------


## Harry potter

The largest I can get for the frog is a 10 gallon. Do you think I should still get him? Will two 5 gallons per week be enough?

----------


## Harry potter

2 five gallon water changes I mean.

----------


## celticstarb

After the tank is cycled and assuming you have a good quality filter, then that should be ok.  But, the only real way to be sure is by testing your water regularly.  Just make sure the tank is completely cycled before adding a frog.

----------

brian c

----------


## Harry potter

I have 4 whisper filters on one of my 10 gallon fish tank. I was planning to put that on the tank first and then put in a cheap little fish to keep the cycle going until I get the frog. I forgot to say that while I am waiting to get the frog I will get another filter that is better for for bioload, so it can cycle a little bit before it has to deal with the frogs bioload. I forgot( I know, I am forgetful,lol) to say what the filter was.http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-25816-Wh...per+10i+filter

----------


## Harry potter

Are there any filters on here that would be good for the tank? http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Aquari...ters+SAll.aspx

----------


## celticstarb

Whisper filters work very well.  I use the same filter for my juvie tank. You will have to make one simple modification for the internal filter. The frogs can and will jump inside the filter, but fiberglass window screen over the filter held in place with a rubber band works well.  You will need a lid for them if using this filter since it gives them a solid place to use for escape. For adults, I use plastic "egg crate" light diffuser as tops.  I either use cheap bungie cords to hold them down or rocks. For froglets and juvies, I still use the diffuser, but I attach window screen.  Stay away from metal lids used for small animals and hardware cloth.  They will eventually rust, and clawed frogs are sensitive to dissolved metals.

Keep the water level even with the overflow from the filter.  This will reduce the waterfall sound which may irritate your frog. Also, in smaller tanks, I suggest avoiding air pumps. Clawed frogs have a lateral line system similar to fish.  They use this to feel for vibrations in water that gets murky and dark.

You don't need a heater unless your tank drops below 60 degrees F in the winter. If you can, try to stabilize your tank at 72 degrees F.  Clawed frogs are cold water frogs, and do poorly at temps above 74 degrees F for extended periods. The exception to this is X. _tropicalis_.

----------


## Harry potter

I am thinking about getting one of those tops for reptiles tanks http://www.thatpetplace.com/core/med...e5f5738be3d845 and just cutting out about an inch of it for the little hook for the filter. Also the claws on their legs freak me out!!

----------


## celticstarb

The coating on those metal screens will eventually chip off, allowing it to rust.

Their claws don't hurt. But clawed frogs, for the most part, don't like being handled.  I do have one female that will swim into my hand and await her worm.  Even if she tried to scratch, she wouldn't hurt.  All that would happen is she would be propelled in the opposite direction. Every other frog just swim away from my hand.

Never handle a clawed frog out of the water unless it is a rescue mission for an escaped frog.

----------


## Harry potter

Ok good to know. I am thinking about this hood now http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Aquari...ium-Light.aspx what ya think?

----------


## celticstarb

That is a much better choice, in my opinion. It looks nice, too.

----------


## Harry potter

Thanks, I am thinking about ripping out a space for all of the equipment and then after that I will use duck tape on both sides so he wont jump out and so he won't get stuck to the duck tape. I do have 1 final question though, what temperature should I put him at?

----------


## celticstarb

Instead of duct tape, you could silicone some fiberglass window screen where the punch outs were.  It will look better and give more air circulation.

I keep my frogs at 72 degrees F. Try not to let the tank get above 74 degrees F, since the higher temps allow more bacteria to grow and increase the chance of your frog getting sick.

----------


## Harry potter

That sounds good. I am not sure if my current temp is at 72. It changes every so often. Sometimes it's 74 sometimes it 72, it all depends on the weather, is that ok?.

----------


## Jen

That is fine, a couple degrees variation is quite normal. If it raises or drops drastically then it could pose an issue. I do not use a heater in my tanks and they get to about 68*f in the winter and to mid 70*s in the summer. If your tank falls below 65*f in winter I would look into a heater to raise it a few degrees but these frogs are remarkably resilient

----------


## Harry potter

I am gonna have to be careful with my water changes then. I normally use water that is either to hot or to cold or I do both to balance it out. My 29 gallon with a heater starts out at 678 degrees when I am done with taking the water out it is about 72 when I am done putting the water back in it is about 78 or 82 degrees.. I am gonna have to use my dads thermometer  gun to make sure the water is not to cold or to how for the lil' guy. I am going to ask my Local fish store about special ordering one.

----------


## Jen

Don't really need to special order a thermometer. Just use your hand to keep feeling the temp and make adjustments as needed. You will get used to the feelings.  I will say a few degrees cooler is generally better than a sudden swing hotter  :Smile: 

Doing more frequent and smaller changes can help also as there will be less new water with a different temperature added in.

----------


## Harry potter

Like 5 gallons for water changes?

----------


## Jen

for a filtered 10 gallon tank  with one african clawed frog, do a 20-30% every other day (just my opinion).  Minimal water swings and not as daunting as the larger changes.

----------


## Harry potter

Ugh that's gonna be hard to do with a 5 gallon bucket.....

----------


## Jen

You siphon the water out, correct?  Then only fill the bucket half way and that will be a 25% water change for you  :Smile:

----------


## Harry potter

Yes, I do. I never thought about it that way. :Frog Smile:

----------


## celticstarb

A easy way to match water change temps with tank water is to prepare your new water the night before you do your water change.  Get a second bucket and fill it with new water and chlorine remover and set it near the aquarium.

----------


## Harry potter

Thanks.

----------


## smood86

I think 10 gallons is to small. During the day they might not do a lot, but when its dark they certainly like to swim and glide thru the water. Not much to swim in 10 gallons. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9515 met Tapatalk

----------

